# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Uusia kuvia Saksasta, Sveitsistä ja Itävallasta

## vristo

Tein kesäkuussa 12-päiväisen reissun Saksaan, Sveitsiin ja Itävaltaan. Lippunani oli 10 päivän Interrail-lippu, jolla reissasin junilla niin paljon kuin kerkesin. Tänä kymmenen päivän aikana matkapäiväkirjaani tuli merkinnät yhteensä 37:stä yksittäisestä junayhteydestä. 

Reittini oli seuraava:
Berliini
Braunschweig 
Kassel
Frankfurt am Main 
Wiesbaden 
Mainz 
Koblenz 
Mainz
Mannheim 
Ludwigshafen
Karlsruhe 
Baden Baden 
Karlsruhe Albtalbahnhof
Eutingenin 
Singen
Schaffhausen 
Zürich 
Opfikon 
Zürich 
Chur
Filisur 
St. Moritz 
Reichenau-Tamnis
Andermatt 
Brig
Bern
Interlaken 
Luzern 
Zürich 
Winterthur
St. Gallen 
Innsbruck
Garmisch-Partenkirchen
Reutte 
Kempten 
München 
Dachau 
Berliini

Tässä kaikki kuvat reissultani:
 Interrail-matka, 12.6-23.6.2017

----------

